# 

## Redakcja

Wybór materiału do izolacji fundamentu, wybór właściwej izolacji - to ważne decyzje, które decydują o trwałości domu. Byliśmy z kamerą na Waszych budowach. 

*Zobacz nasz film: 



*
*CAŁY SERIAL* *"Stan surowy bez błędów" TUTAJ!*

----------


## kacperekstg

Podobnie zrobiłem i w piwnicy cieplutko i nie jest wilgotno  :wink:

----------


## trellson86

Popularnym materiałem izolacyjnym stała się papa termozgrzewalna. problem w tym  że ciężko wykonać  fachową robotę. Niedogrzanie lub przegrzanie powoduje liczne błędy i komplikacje w izolacji. Warto poszukać materiałów wyższej jakości i porównać ceny , na pewno taniej wyjdzie niż masa bitumiczna mimo tego że praca z papą jest znacznie bardziej czasochłonna

----------


## rafalcichy

Witam, "Gruntoznawstwo inżynierskie" S. Pisarczyka nowe wydanie, gdyby ktoś potrzebował wiedzy, pozdrawiam

----------


## statyka

Spróbuje po chłopsku:
Otóż to "czarne" to kładzie się drugą strona... W całej EU wypustki są do ściany, ale nie w Polsce...
Nie rozumiem tego, zacząć czas czytać!

----------


## מרכבה

Jak byk folia kubełkowa jest wypustkami ku ścianie.  :bash:

----------


## surgi22

Tyle Pan TB  uczył , uczył i nauczył  :roll eyes:

----------


## Krystek2

Właśnie przygotowuje się do izolacji. Ostatnio nas podmyło trochę. Bardzo dobry i przydatny film

----------


## barakuda

Krystek 2 
Do czego przydatny ten film ? Tu mowa o izolacji cieplnej i ani słowa o hydroizolacji ,. a to przecież dwie różne rzeczy . Jeśli uważasz , że bitum to hydroizolacja , tak jak jest pokazane na tym filmie rzekomo poglądowym , tzn. że wróciłeś do lat co najmniej pięćdziesiątych . Ty piszesz o podtapianiu domu , a uważasz , że ten film Ci pomoże ? Nic podobnego . Taką hydroizolację jak na tym filmie stosowano już za czasów Mieszka I , a od tamtej pory trochę w budownictwie się zmieniło . Właśnie problem jest w tym , że ani nasi architekci , ani wykonawcy nie maja o tym "zielonego pojęcia " . a inwestor , aby oszczędzić 5 zł gotowy jest zrealizować każdą głupotę , a ta głupota zaczyna się już od samego początku , od braku dobrej hydroizolacji fundamentów . Niestety dobra hydroizolacja fundamentu , to nie dziegieć , jakim jest bitum i nie papa termozgrzewalna jak wielu myśli do dzisiaj  . Dobre fundamenty muszą być przede wszystkim suche , a dopiero potem ciepłe i nikt jeszcze nie wymyślił nic odwrotnego . Pisanie więc o dobrej izolacji fundamentów poruszając wyłącznie czynnik docieplenia jest głupotą . Należy uwzględniać obydwa czynniki  , ze szczególnym naciskiem na hydroizolację . 
Dziwne tylko , ze tak wnikliwy i oświecony Olimp nie zauważył takiego drobiazgu . Ale radę dał i zapunktował .

----------


## Knauf Therm

Izolacja fundamentów powinna zapewnić ochrone przeciwilgociową a także cieplną.
Załaczam schemat takiej prawidłowej izolacji fundamentów.

----------


## rojan-58

za dużo pytań,ja powiem krótko,20lat jestem w izolacjach,zapraszałem MD  aby zobaczył działanie pewnej zaprawy do hydroizolacji,ale chyba nie chcą zobaczyć,jak będęmiał czas to pokażę wam film,gdzie woda zalegał w piwncy od listopada2014r.

----------


## rojan-58

u mnie,nie byli jak dobrze wykonałem hydroizolację odpowiednią zaprawą do hydroizoacji, i do izolacji przeciwwilgociowej 
,i woda gruntowa jest opanowana,poprostu jest sucha piwnica,innymi środkami nie  dałbym rady ,folia w płynie itp. zapomnę o tym

----------


## rojan-58

jestem w szoku nkt nie prowadzi rozmowy?

----------


## rojan-58

a.,majówka jest? no ale trzeba rozmawić

----------


## wanker

to nie chodzi o cieplo uciekajace ( co za bzdury )  to  chodzi glownie o to aby zabezpieczyc beton przed przemarzaniem !!!!!!  bo jak mroz zlapie ta Pana izolacje to " odpadnie z sciany i sciany nasiakna wilgocia!!!!!!! I potem bedzie mroz wysadzac fundamenty dlatego izolacje daje sie na zewnatrz scian.  Wedlug Pana rozumowania to najlepiej by bylo dac w srodku pomiszczenia  i wtedy nic nie ucieknie.  :bash:

----------


## ik_KT

Dla osób chcących prawidłowo zaizolować ścianę fundamentową budynku podpiwniczonego zamieszczam krótki opis krok po kroku jak należy to wykonać.
Kolejność i sposób wykonywania prac przewidzianych przy ocieplaniu ścian fundamentowych:
1. Po wykonaniu konstrukcji budynku i ewentualnej, wymaganej projektem, hydroizolacji należy ułożyć warstwę izolacyjną na ścianach w taki sposób aby nie występowały żadne przerwy pomiędzy płytami. Dlatego ważne jest aby krawędzie płyt były w układzie równoległym – najlepiej kiedy mają układ poziomy i pionowy. W przypadku układania na wysokość więcej niż jednego rzędu płyt izolacyjnych należy zastosować układ mijankowy w kolejnej warstwie - przesunięcie o co najmniej 1/3 długość płyty - płyty nie mogą stykać się 4 narożami w jednym punkcie! Należy maksymalnie ograniczyć docinanie płyt, a przede wszystkim wykorzystywanie odpadów – powinno stosować się wyłącznie płyty pełne. Przy więcej niż jednym rzędzie izolacji w narożach budynków zewnętrznych i wewnętrznych należy stosować układ naprzemiennego połączenia elementów z prostopadłych ścian – zachowując tzw. wiązanie murarskie.
2. Izolację należy wykonać od poziomu góry fundamentu do poziomu zadanego w projekcie technicznym, ale nie niżej niż poziom projektowanego gruntu.
3. Przy płytach frezowanych wymagana jest duża precyzja wykonania gdyż niedopuszczalne jest nie zamkniecie połączenia na niepełny zamek – otwarty frez powoduje linową nieciągłość izolacji – płyta frezowana ponadto ma ograniczony sposób wykorzystania – po odcięciu nie wszędzie może zostać wykorzystana - brak jej zamka.
4. Ponieważ izolacja ścian fundamentowych jest najczęściej na niewielkiej wysokości do ok. 1,0 metra, płyt nie należy mocować lub maksymalnie ograniczyć ich mocowanie. Jeśli się dobrze skoordynuje prace, to po ich przyklejeniu i ułożeniu warstwy ochronnej, można docisnąć i ustabilizować płytę gruntem zasypowym – niestety nie da się tutaj przeprowadzać prac mechanicznie, a jeśli już to bardzo umiejętnie czyli zasypywać warstwami, a nie całą głębokość na raz. Dodatkowo należy uważać na duże odłamki gruntu aby ich uderzeniem nie uszkodzić i nie przemieścić termoizolacji. Podczas klejenia należy pamiętać aby płyty kleić w jak najmniejszej odległości od ściany układając klej obwodowo oraz kilka placków w środku płyty – w zależności od wielkości płyty. Niedopuszczalne jest mocowanie płyt wyłącznie na tzw. plackach i pozostawianie otwartej, pustej przestrzeni za więcej niż jedną płytą. W przypadku nierówności podłoża nierówności należy zniwelować przez tynk tradycyjny lub różne grubości termoizolacji, niedopuszczalne jest równanie za pomocą różnej grubości placków.
5. W przypadku nierówności podłoża, np. wybrzuszonej ścianie, należy dążyć do zwiększenia, o ile jest to możliwe, całościowego, a nie do zmniejszenia lokalnego grubości izolacji. W przypadku braku takiej możliwości należy nierówność zniwelować – skuć ścianę.
6. Jeżeli zaistnieje konieczność mocowania łącznikami izolacji do ściany fundamentowej np. ze względu na ukształtowanie terenu, miejscami przekraczające wielkość 1,0 m i jeżeli klej stosowany do jej przymocowania tego wymaga, należy płyty przymocować do konstrukcji budynku ale nie wcześniej niż po związaniu kleju (czasokres zgodny z instrukcja na opakowaniu). Takie rozwiązanie powoduje punktowe przerwanie izolacji termicznej. Wówczas należy zastosować np. zaślepki izolacyjne lub ciepłe kołki – zalecenia co do stosowania kołków powinny zostać podane w Projekcie Technicznym obiektu. Generalnie zaleca się stosowanie klejów do mocowania bezkołkowego. Należy także pamiętać, że pośpiech nie jest wskazany – wykonanie mocowania przed związaniem kleju może spowodować uszkodzenie lub osłabienie warstwy klejowej, a ponadto przemieszczenie płyt spowodowane drganiami od wiercenia. Również lokalne uderzenia przy wbijaniu mogą spowodować odspojenie kleju od ściany.
7. Po związaniu kleju i/lub po zamocowaniu kołkami płyt (jeśli takie występują) należy uzupełnić wszelkie szczeliny pomiędzy płytami. Praca ta musi zostać wykonana za pomocą pianki poliuretanowej bardzo starannie, gdyż przy znacznej grubości izolacji pianka nie wniknie do końca płyty i zostanie założona jedynie przy jej powierzchni – należy zwrócić uwagę na pełne wypełnienie szczelin zarówno na wysokości jak i na głębokości. Niedopuszczalne jest pozostawanie szczelin do wypełnienia większych niż 1 cm oraz uzupełnianie szczelin klejem !!!
8. Jeżeli przewiduje się etapowanie ocieplenia – najpierw izolacja ścian fundamentowych, a potem izolacji ścian nadziemnych, to dobrze jest zabezpieczyć izolację folią guzikową od strony gruntu, a także jej górnej strony – góra izolacji pozostanie na dłuższy okres narażona na uszkodzenia mechaniczne oraz zabrudzenia zaprawą podczas wznoszenia ścian nadziemnych.
9. Jeżeli izolację te są wykonywane równocześnie – przy szybkim tempie wznoszenia stanu surowego oraz przy niskim budynku bez podpiwniczenia (nie ma tedy zbyt głębokich wykopów) – w jednym sezonie można wznieść cały obiekt nie zasypując ścian fundamentowych i wtedy nie narażamy się na uszkodzenia termoizolacji, a ponadto mamy pewność ciągłości izolacji – dobrze jest wówczas układać płyty od poziomu połączenia izolacji nadziemnej i podziemnej. Mamy wówczas dwie krawędzie fabrycznie docięte i mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo mostka liniowego – niestety sposób ten jest rzadko spotykany ze względów organizacyjnych budowy, ale dla ciągłości i bezpieczeństwa jakości wykonania izolacji jest on najlepszy.
10. Następnie można, o ile jest wymagany PT, wykonać drenaż, ułożyć warstwę filtracyjną na całej wysokości ściany fundamentowej, a następnie wykop zasypać gruntem.
11. Przy wykonywaniu kolejnego etapu – etapowanie docieplenia - należy przede wszystkim zadbać o to żeby nie powstała nieciągłość izolacji na styku starej i nowej warstwy – wszelkie ubytki należy uzupełnić warstwą izolacyjną, a bardzo uszkodzone materiały wymienić – umiejętne zabezpieczenie części podziemnej przed przystąpieniem do wykonywania ścian nadziemnych w znacznym stopniu ograniczy i ułatwi prace późniejsze.

----------


## MaestroCK

Nie wiem czy dobrze zauważyłem, ale ekipa na filmie kładła styropian żłobiony(żłobienia pozwalają na spływanie wody) odwrotnie, tzn. Żłobieniami poziomo a nie pionowo.

----------


## Blazej.kata

cenne uwagi, jestem teraz na tym etapie napewno się przydadzą

----------


## Robinson74

> Dla osób chcących prawidłowo zaizolować ścianę fundamentową budynku podpiwniczonego zamieszczam krótki opis krok po kroku jak należy to wykonać..


Fajny opis. 
Może byłbyś w stanie zrobić podobny, ale uwzględniając budowę budynku podpiwniczonego i budowanego na gruntach spoistych?

----------


## adas1995

Zgaduję , że po wilgoci ani śladu .

----------


## Konto zawieszone

Dzień dobry Państwu,

Poprawne wykonanie izolacji przeciwwodnej i przeciwwilgociowej sprawiało trudności nawet bardzo doświadczonym pracownikom budowlanym, ponieważ ilość miejsc i sytuacji umożliwiających wystąpienie błędu jest bardzo duża. Jednym z takich przykładów jest rozwarstwienie się zaizolowanego bloczka fundamentowego podczas zbyt wczesnej wibracji piasku kopanego w zasypywanym wykopie fundamentowym. 

Uważamy, że jedną z najprostszych metod na zachowanie ciągłości izolacji jest wykonanie monolitycznej, szczelnej ściany żelbetowej w odpowiednim szalunku traconym. Jedną z firm udostępniających takie rozwiązanie jest firma Izodom 2000 która produkuje styropianowe bloczki szalunkowe. Po rozłożeniu szalunku następuje jego uzupełnienie betonem (stosujemy w większości przypadków odmianę C25/30 W-12) z włóknem stalowym jako zbrojeniem rozproszonym, w efekcie czego po przeprowadzeniu wibracji betonu ściana jest wodoszczelna. W zaledwie dwa dni rozwiązujemy kwestię wzniesienia ściany fundamentowej bądź piwnicznej, hydroizolacji oraz ocieplenia ściany (ścianki bloczka szalunkowego mają minimum po 5cm grubości). 

Gorąco polecamy rozwiązanie jako szybką i konkurencyjną cenowo metodę wykonania stanu "0".

Natomiast jeżeli ktoś już wzniósł ściany fundamentu, to jedną z najtańszych i najskuteczniejszych form wykonania izolacji z jakimi dotychczas się spotkaliśmy jest wykonanie natrysku pianą zamknięto komorową. Przy stosunkowo niskiej cenie uzyskujemy bardzo dobre parametry termiczne oraz szczelną powłokę izolacji przeciwwilgociowej ściany. Ponadto, występuje mniejsze ryzyko przerwania izolacji w przypadku uszkodzenia mechanicznego w trakcie prowadzenia innych prac budowlanych, natomiast gdy takowe wystąpi, koszt naprawy jest znośny dla portfela klienta.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## rojan-58

> Dzień dobry Państwu,
> 
> Poprawne wykonanie izolacji przeciwwodnej i przeciwwilgociowej sprawiało trudności nawet bardzo doświadczonym pracownikom budowlanym, ponieważ ilość miejsc i sytuacji umożliwiających wystąpienie błędu jest bardzo duża. Jednym z takich przykładów jest rozwarstwienie się zaizolowanego bloczka fundamentowego podczas zbyt wczesnej wibracji piasku kopanego w zasypywanym wykopie fundamentowym. 
> 
> Uważamy, że jedną z najprostszych metod na zachowanie ciągłości izolacji jest wykonanie monolitycznej, szczelnej ściany żelbetowej w odpowiednim szalunku traconym. Jedną z firm udostępniających takie rozwiązanie jest firma Izodom 2000 która produkuje styropianowe bloczki szalunkowe. Po rozłożeniu szalunku następuje jego uzupełnienie betonem (stosujemy w większości przypadków odmianę C25/30 W-12) z włóknem stalowym jako zbrojeniem rozproszonym, w efekcie czego po przeprowadzeniu wibracji betonu ściana jest wodoszczelna. W zaledwie dwa dni rozwiązujemy kwestię wzniesienia ściany fundamentowej bądź piwnicznej, hydroizolacji oraz ocieplenia ściany (ścianki bloczka szalunkowego mają minimum po 5cm grubości). 
> 
> Gorąco polecamy rozwiązanie jako szybką i konkurencyjną cenowo metodę wykonania stanu "0".
> 
> Natomiast jeżeli ktoś już wzniósł ściany fundamentu, to jedną z najtańszych i najskuteczniejszych form wykonania izolacji z jakimi dotychczas się spotkaliśmy jest wykonanie natrysku pianą zamknięto komorową. Przy stosunkowo niskiej cenie uzyskujemy bardzo dobre parametry termiczne oraz szczelną powłokę izolacji przeciwwilgociowej ściany. Ponadto, występuje mniejsze ryzyko przerwania izolacji w przypadku uszkodzenia mechanicznego w trakcie prowadzenia innych prac budowlanych, natomiast gdy takowe wystąpi, koszt naprawy jest znośny dla portfela klienta.
> ...


bardzo mądre uwagi,ale niestety firmy budujące od podstaw domy,lub inne obiekty budowlane popełniają błędy przy położeniu odpowiedniej i dokładnej izolacji przeciwwilgociowej,zwłaszcza na terenie podmokłym,np.blisko jeziora.Miałem kiedyś okazję odtworzenia izolacji pionowej,bo została wcześniej uszkodzona przy zasypywaniu ściany,a ściana wykonana była z bloczków betonowych,dlatego tak to wygląda.Powiem jeszcze tak,metoda hydrofobowa pozwala w tym przypadku wykonać izolację pionową bez odkrywania ścian fundamentowych.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej 34

Świetnie pokazane i wytłumaczone. Mam ocieplony dom z lat osiemdziesiątych i przymierzam się do ocieplenia fundamentów :smile:  jaki jest szacunkowy koszt + odwodnienie? wymiary domu to 10mx10m 100m2.

----------


## albiniakow

heeeeeej

----------


## ILoveMyHouse

Bardzo ciekawy i interesujący film.

----------


## tymon7117

Szkoda, że nie obejrzałem tego filmiku wcześniej, może nie popełniłbym tych błędów, które popełniłem budując dom...

----------


## wodzugbw

Mam pytani będę zabierał się za ocieplenie fundamentów i wpierw osuszenie bo grunt cieżki na 2 m ił a nad iłem glina i woda non stop stoi no i wlazł grzyb od podłogi dom wybudowany w roku 1987  była pewnie na wylewce wata przegniła i wkradł się grzyb na ścianach . Mam znajomego tóry robi ocieplenia tą pianą . Mam pytanie jak to się nadaje na fundamenty ? Ktoś robił pianą fundamenty ? Dwa pod podłogę zamiast styropianu i od nowa wylewki tą pianą zamierzamy ocieplić podłogi i na to panele ułożyć . Ktoś tak robił ? Jakieś doświadczenie bo ponoć to niepalne i wody nie przyjmuje to niby dobre, ale czekam na jakieś wypowiedzi czy ktoś to robił : Fundamenty ocieplić oraz podłogi tą pianą  :smile:  Czekam na reakcję !

----------


## zuziacean

hej hej

----------


## _Adam_

ociepleie fundamentów przede mną mam nadzieje, zę wyjdzie dobrze.

----------

